# Speed sensor



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

The check engine light lit on my 95 Sentra 1.6. Car ran fine, could detect no problem. I had it analized & code indicated the speed sensor. We cleared the error code & the light went off. That afternoon and 400 miles later the light came back on & the cruise control stopped working briefly. My daughter has the car at college so I made arrangements for the local dealer there to order the sensor & install it. When finished, my daughter picked up the car & noticed that the speedometer did not work (it worked when she left the car). She took it back. They analized & determined that the speedometer head was bad; part alone is over $200. They won't even consider that the replacement speed sensor may be bas because of the speedometer error code, just a coincidence, they say. We have also determined that the cruise control & odometer are not working. My question: does the cruise go thru the speedometer, or does it work off the speed sensor via the cpu. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

the cruise control is guided by the speed sensor which in terms is controlled by the ecul. i had the exact same problem u had, after taking it to the shop, they put in new speed sensors, oxygen sensors and other stuff, but after, all that, the problem was still there untill they replaced the whole speedometer cluster. then it was fixed, i had a faulty one it turns out..........


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

It might be easier and less expinsive (unlees still under warrenty) to just buy a new or used cluster for the car and see if that works.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

yeah, and by the way, even a new cluster shouldnt cost 200 dollars, not even installed.


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

*same problem!*

i have the same problem with mine right now. my cruise will only work half the time. speedo is fine though. my check engine light will come on, after resetting it, every week. it is a code 14, on my 95 200sx, which is the vehicle speed sensor. let me know if a new cluster fixes the problem because that light is getting really annoying. the car runs like it always has, just the cruise control that works only every once in a while.


----------



## NissanBoy85 (Oct 6, 2002)

i have the same problem with mine. My speedo spontainously goes out. and my cruise works sometimes. I took it to the local nissan dealership and they hooked it up to the computer. The speedometer head and speed sensor are bad. I hope thats all I need to get replaced. They want 900 bux to put both (parts included i think). I have a factory manual, i think i'll try and do it myself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

I told the dealer to go ahead with the head replacement. When my daughter picked the car up they told her there was no charge, that they took care of it. Consequently, I don't know what they did. My daughter and I had both complained loudly that what worked when it went in the shop should also work wen it came out. I doubt that they ate the expense of the new head just to apease us, so I'm guessing that they found a problem with the replacement speed sensor. I will credit them with being honest and fair, especially after they had the go ahead to do the work.
This was Thompson Automotive Nissan in Greenwood, S,C.


----------



## Psychadelic23 (May 13, 2009)

*Speedo Sensor / Cruise Control*

I am also having the problem with the speedometer sensor code. I had my mechanic put in a new speedo sensor but the check engine light came back on shortly after that. The car runs fine and the speedomoeter doesn't jusdt stop working anymore, but my cruise control still doesn't work all the time. The light comes on on the dash then it turns off all the sudden and the light starts flashing on and off. My mechanic is going to put in a used instrument cluster so I will let you guys know if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Psychadelic23 (May 13, 2009)

*Speed Sensor*

Well, I replaced the instrument cluster on my '95 200SX SE with the 1.6L and my check engine light has now turned off and hasn't come back on. My cruise control now works like a champ again. Looks like this is what needs to be done to alleviate this issue. For all of you out there with this problem, just go to a local wrecking yard and get a used cluster. I got mine for around $40 and put it in. The only difference is that your dash will now show a different mileage for your car. In my case, the mileage now shows that the car has 27k less miles than what is actually on my car. Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## wavepacket (Jul 10, 2007)

*How to save hundreds of dollars and hours of time*

Other message threads concerning the speed sensor (VSS) error code indicate that to solve y'all problems, all you needed to do was tighten the screws on the back of the instrument cluster. The replacements mentioned above (speed sensors, instrument clusters, etc) were probably unnecessary (or a more expensive fix than needed). :balls:


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

wavepacket said:


> Other message threads concerning the speed sensor (VSS) error code indicate that to solve y'all problems, all you needed to do was tighten the screws on the back of the instrument cluster. The replacements mentioned above (speed sensors, instrument clusters, etc) were probably unnecessary (or a more expensive fix than needed). :balls:


Now that's the first time I've heard that one. Some say there are some wire connections that need to be cleaned up. Mine has been intermittent for the past 5 years. I will pull the cluster and look for some screws that can possibly be re-tightened. Hope it really is as simple as that.


----------

